# Music for torts



## TinyTheTortoise (Sep 6, 2012)

Hi I was just wondering, as i was doing my daily rave, would a tortoise like music? I mean alot of animals react to music like dogs, horses, hamsters, dolphins, whales ect. has anyone ever tried with a tortoise though? 

 

From
Tiny


----------



## tyrs4u (Sep 6, 2012)

I use those cd's at bed bath and beyond... Waterfall sounds are my fave... And my red foots are more active if its loud. My russians like nature sounds, but the moment there is a bird they sometimes freak like its a predator... But I usually have my ipod or ipad playing the music during feedings and soaks...


----------



## TinyTheTortoise (Sep 6, 2012)

tyrs4u said:


> I use those cd's at bed bath and beyond... Waterfall sounds are my fave... And my red foots are more active if its loud. My russians like nature sounds, but the moment there is a bird they sometimes freak like its a predator... But I usually have my ipod or ipad playing the music during feedings and soaks...



 sounds good but i was thinking different musics for different moods? like your waterfall sounds for bed time a bit of dubstep for afternoons in the sun! would this stress the tort out or not do you think?


----------



## Madkins007 (Sep 6, 2012)

Tortoises only hear some specific wavelengths, but respond to vibration- hence the reaction to the loudness. I am not sure we could accurately guess what combination of noises and vibrations would be soothing and which would be scary. Water sounds, especially rain, seem safe, but may trigger instincts that may not be helpful when it is not, in fact, raining.


----------



## TinyTheTortoise (Sep 7, 2012)

Madkins007 said:


> Tortoises only hear some specific wavelengths, but respond to vibration- hence the reaction to the loudness. I am not sure we could accurately guess what combination of noises and vibrations would be soothing and which would be scary. Water sounds, especially rain, seem safe, but may trigger instincts that may not be helpful when it is not, in fact, raining.



Nice didn't know that about wavelengths. And if they react to vibration then bass isn't going to be very good, do you know what wavelengths they react to because i could make some music for it.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 7, 2012)

Rock~N~Roll, lol!


----------



## TinyTheTortoise (Sep 7, 2012)

ALDABRAMAN said:


> Rock~N~Roll, lol!



HAHA headbanging tortoise!


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Sep 8, 2012)

These guys, of course...

[video=youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4MG3LzSyDvw&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Liam Owen (Sep 9, 2012)

Dub Steppp wubwub jk


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Sep 10, 2012)

I found disco was good to get my snakes in the breeding mood. Maybe torts would react to the same, â€œanimal" thumping?


----------

